# Ashdown Little Giant 350



## Dionysian (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey guys!

I just got started playing bass again for real (usually a guitar player), and the bass amp at our rehearsal studio is just .. incredible.






The Marshall MG of bass guitar. I've worked so hard to get a nice tone from it, but to no avail. So I figured I should get my greasy hands on a bass amp, and this seems to be pretty cool for the price:





The Ashdown Little Giant 350. Seems to be pretty cool. A bunch of features, a cool design (it's tiny) and it's portable enough that I can hop on my bike with it and just plug it into the 4x10 cab at the studio.

But is it a good amp? I play death metal and thrash metal usually, and since bass isn't my main hobby I don't want to spend too much of it, especially since I already have quite expensive/nice bass guitar (a Sandberg).

And my other question - is it loud enough? 350w may sound like much, but I must admit the 400w Carvin I practised with for a while had some issues cutting it against my guitarists' ENGL Blackmore and Powerball respectively. It was a really shitty room so that might be the reason.

Thanks!

tl;dr - is the Ashdown 350 good for metal and is it loud enough for (LOUD) band practice?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 27, 2010)

Ashdown had some serious issues with the first few versions of this head. I'd recommend looking elsewhere, frankly... there are dozens of excellent micro heads with more power, a more comprehensive feature set, and a better track record from Gallien-Krueger, Genz Benz, MarkBass, Eden, TC Electronics, and even Ampeg.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 1, 2011)

Genz Benz Shuttle or Mark Bass.


----------

